

Whole of Denmark recreated to scale in Minecraft - ozh
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27155859

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7639136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7639136)

